# Greetings and Happy New Year!



## Purr... (Dec 31, 2004)

Greetings, I'm rather predictably new here so thought I should introduce myself and the furry ones.

My name is Bex and I live in the UK with my family, we currently share our lives with eight cats, the youngest of which are two five months old, European Burmese.

I shall be posting pictures within a couple of days so I shall keep this brief, just enough time to say I wish you all a very Happy New Year, and I'm sure I will see many of your around the boards!


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

Welcome Bex! I am looking forward to see pics of your kitties. I been here for just a short time and found everyone to be helpful and extremely kind.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## ~Kitty~ (Jan 2, 2005)

WELCOME!   



~Kitty~


----------



## ~Kitty~ (Jan 2, 2005)

Desn, how the heck do u do that?? :?: :?: :?:


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the Forums


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!

~Kitty~


~Kitty~ said:


> Desn, how the heck do u do that?? :?: :?: :?:


You can show smilies, animations, etc from other sites, that's how it's done. For instance, DesnBaby got hers here:

http://pages.prodigy.net/bestsmileys1/pages/welcome01.htm

You get the url of the icon you want, it will look like this

```
http://pages.prodigy.net/bestsmileys1/emoticons3/welkom4.gif
```
Then you paste it here, highlight it, and enclose it in the img tags at the top of the options. 

It looks like this:

```
[img]http://pages.prodigy.net/bestsmileys1/emoticons3/welkom4.gif[/img]
```
And displays like this:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and post pictures soon


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## ~Kitty~ (Jan 2, 2005)

THANX jessamica!


----------

